

Apple hands off transit directions to third-party apps in iOS 6 Maps - WiseWeasel
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/06/13/apple_hands_off_transit_directions_to_third_party_apps_in_ios_6_maps.html

======
WiseWeasel
This was from back in June, but it seemed timely. Garmin and Embark just
announced that their new iOS app updates now integrate with the iOS 6 Maps
app. You can register your iOS app as a routing app for Maps, and its content
will be accessible from within the Maps app.

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/20/embark_garmin_add_...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/20/embark_garmin_add_public_transit_support_for_apples_ios_6_maps)

